# another succesfull day



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Me and my dog hit our local club again and with great luck we even got a bonus rabbit








here is a pic of conservation I hit this bird knocked it down and it ran only we didnt see it run my dog kept trying to cross the dirt road but I kept calling him back finally after no luck finding the downed bird I let him cross he was on a trail and went about 75 yards and retrieved my downed bird 
I would have never found this bird


----------

